# Créer un VPN Livebox



## Dunham (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais créer un VPN avec ma Livebox.
J'ai ce modèle.





J'ai accès a distance à un PC Windows connecté à cette Livebox grâce à Team Viewer, et je voudrais me servir de ce VPN sur mon Mac.
Que dois je faire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## sparo (3 Novembre 2012)

Déjà pas de bol la livebox ne fait ni serveur ni client VPN.....

Mais je comprends pas trop ce que tu veux faire ???


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Novembre 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Déjà pas de bol la livebox ne fait ni serveur ni client VPN.....
> Mais je comprends pas trop ce que tu veux faire ???



Pas besoin de solliciter la livebox, il suffit d'installer un serveur VPN sur n'importe quelle machine connectée en local et de configurer son client sur le mac. le seul soucis, c'est de connaitre son adresse ip, Orange utilisant des ip dynamique assez souvent.
Concernant Teamviewer, il existe des fonctions de VPN avancées mais celles ci ne se trouvent qu'avec les versions payantes de Teamviewer. Impossible d'utiliser Teamviewer en VPN si tu es en version gratuite de base. Il doit y avoir des tutos sur le net pour les deux solutions.


----------



## sparo (3 Novembre 2012)

Bien sur que l'on peut faire des VPN sans la livebox (avec certaine limitations) du au fait que la livebox est vraiment un routeur merdique ...

En VPN est d'une manière générale je déconseille l'utilisation de teamviewer m'enfin si mettre tes données dans un cloud ou tu n'as pas lu les CGV et qui héberge tes informations perso on ne sait ou et avec on ne sait quel sécurité ....
Ben oui quand tu utilise teamviewer c'est pas A qui ce connecte à B, c'est A - server teamviewer - B et que ce passe t'il si teamviewer à envie de jeter un coup d'&#339;il ou que qq prends le contrôle de leur serveur, ou si il rende leur service payant ???

Si c depuis un produit Apple en natif tu es un peu concé tu ne peux pas faire de pptp (les livebox on enorment de mal avec le GRE koi que certains version le supporte) reste le LT2P/IPSec avec une version server facile ... Avec un osx normal c'est possible avec racoon ou openswan mais c difficile à faire marcher

La solution la plus simple et la plus efficace c'est openvpn mais il faut mettre un client sur le Mac et les idevices non jailbreaké ne peuvent pas l'utiliser ...

M'enfin tt ces infos pour dire qu'il faudrait plutôt que tu définisse ton besoin pour que l'on puisse te proposer la meilleur méthode !!!


----------



## Dunham (3 Novembre 2012)

Wahou... J'ai pas tout compris, mais merci pour vos réponses!

En fait je suis à l'étranger et j'aimerai bien accéder à la TV d'orange, le problème étant que je n'ai pas d'ip française... Et je n'ai pas trouvé de VPN gratuit avec ip française.

Je parlais de Teamviewer car celui ci me permet d'accéder à un PC connecté à ma fameuse livebox, et donc de pouvoir faire des modifs sur la livebox si il y a besoin d'ouvrir des ports ou je ne sais pas quoi (Je ne sais vraiment pas comment marche la création d'un VPN...). J'ai lu quelque part qu'il était possible de créer un VPN a partir de sa box, d'ou ma question.

Donc au final, peu importe que ce soit depuis ma livebox ou depuis un autre VPN, le tout étant juste que je voudrais avoir une IP française.


----------

